# Como controlo el voltaje?



## Juan (Abr 27, 2005)

Tengo un transformador de 220V/120Kv que alimenta un tubo de Rx, quiero controlar la tension de entrada 220Volt para poder modificar la tension de salida 120Kvolt asi cambiar las propiedades de los Rx que se generan. Mi pregunta es de que forma puedo controlar ese voltaje?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2005)

Fácilmente se puede controlar la tensión nominal de entrada en el transformador por medio de la modulación del ancho del pulso PWM, pero como desconozco que efectos tenga en cuanto a la eficiencia en el tubo de rayos X. Puedes utilizar un variac que no es mas que una resistencia variable de gran potencia, esta se pone en serie con el transformador y así puedes disminuir el voltaje aplicado a el.


----------



## Juan (Abr 27, 2005)

La idea es controlar ese voltaje de entrada al transformadorr por un microcontrolador, me podris decir donde buscar información de modulacion de ancho de pulso


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 1, 2005)

Una solución simple para tu proyecto es utilizar un circuito dimmer, como este propuesto:

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_ckt24.htm

En donde el potenciómetro de 250K lo reemplazas por un potenciómetro digital el cual controlas con el microcontrolador.

Cabe anotar que debes utiliar un TRIAC adecuado para tu aplicación.


----------



## Juan (May 2, 2005)

Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda, te cuento como lo hago y que tal sale, un abrazo.


----------

